# New to ilf/ hoyt excel thoughts..



## Iwillsurvivemic (May 21, 2015)

I'm obviously new to the site, I've only been shooting traditional since 2014. I'm interested in taking the ILF leap, to enable me to have an all weather bow that I don't mind taking in the woods, swamps, thickets and trees in Michigan. I love my black widow, but I don't want to drag it thru the thick stuff inhint.

What are your thoughts on the Hoyt excel, blackout? I have a budget around 2-250.00 for a riser . Please let me know what you'd buy!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

My wife has one, she likes it a lot with a bolt and a few washers for a 'stab'. 21" might do well.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Excellent riser but I tried it at 60# and it produced some odd vibration that I didn't like. For your draw weight it might be worthwhile to look into other options.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

It's a nice riser for what it is, an entry level ILF riser. Some folks use them for hunting risers and have good reports. I had two that were warped; found I had to use a stabilizer to take the buzz out of it. I was not impressed by it as a 45# plus hunting riser. It would probably be a nice outfit for light weight use.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Good riser to jump into the ILF world with, but the classifieds are your friend. If you watch the classifieds there will be very nice risers within your budget.
For example.
http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83874

It just may take a few weeks to find the length and quality riser you're looking for, but it usually shows up before long.


----------



## Iwillsurvivemic (May 21, 2015)

Thanks guys! Awesome website and awesome support group for my addiction!!!:wink:


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

I loved my hoyt excel as my first ilf. I only gave it up because my gf needed a riser.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I would just like to echo the thoughts of a couple others. I've owned an Excel for a half dozen years now (it's my daughter's bow) and while I think it is a nice, no frills, ILF riser, I agree that with limbs weights above 40 or 45 lbs, it just seems too lively for me. 

Some people aren't bothered by it, but I'm pretty sensitive to it and find it aggravating.

KPC


----------



## Ral2 (Jul 12, 2003)

I have a 21" blackout riser with short 50 lb limbs at 28" draw. 62" AMO. My first ILF and I like it.


----------



## jogilvie69 (Jan 3, 2016)

I've had my excel riser about a year and I like it. It's the only ILF riser I've ever had so I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## wolfsblood (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a 21" Excel riser with limbs in the low 30# range and would buy it again. 

I use a 9" stabilizer with 5 or 6 ounces at the end on mine. I didn't like the way it balances without a stabilizer. Maybe just personal preference?

I have a few paint chips (where you could see the raw aluminum underneath) and I am surprised but it doesn't bother me or affect anything. Compared to other items I own that are powdercoated and abused, the blackout paint on this riser seems not as durable as it should be. I am very gentle with my bow, it doesn't get bashed into things. So having the paint chip seems odd.

I like the ease of minor adjustments and ease of tuning that comes with ILF. I like that the grip is replaceable if you don't like it. I like that the riser is cut way past center which gives you a lot of choices for a rest.

I've had it a little over 4 years now and haven't had the urge to replace it but would trade for a 23" riser (of the same type) if given the chance.

I have not tried over 40# on the limbs, nor owned a lot of bows to compare it with. Only a couple.

For the price, I think it is a fair deal. I like that it is made in the USA (at least to my knowledge). It is a simple product made from good material and seems like it should last forever. I've tried 3 sets of limbs and they were all perfectly aligned, there isn't a whole lot to go wrong with this riser that I can think of.


----------



## Iwillsurvivemic (May 21, 2015)

Wow! Thanks for all the feedback guys/girls!!!! This site is going to lead to a tons of knowledge and purchases!!!! Thanks to all!!


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

GEREP said:


> I would just like to echo the thoughts of a couple others. I've owned an Excel for a half dozen years now (it's my daughter's bow) and while I think it is a nice, no frills, ILF riser, I agree that with limbs weights above 40 or 45 lbs, it just seems too lively for me.
> 
> Some people aren't bothered by it, but I'm pretty sensitive to it and find it aggravating.
> 
> KPC


Well said. I agree completely.


----------



## j.conner2 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have the 21" and 23" models. Great riser to start with or use for hunting. Available grip options are nice and balances reasonably well with a 12oz weight in the stabilizer hole.


----------



## Lowtide (May 6, 2016)

I'm setting up a 23" Hoyt Excel riser for hunting now. I would like to get the TradTech limbs in 40# medium length. Not real fond of the new graphics on the limbs though.


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

I am interested in the Excel setup and planning on building one shortly. One question I have seen pop up is the draw weight with Tradtech limbs, due to the riser length. I want to pull between #47 and #53ish lbs, and want the 62-64 AMO length. My draw length is 28 roughly so what black max limbs to I need to order to achieve that weight. I know shorts for the 62... and mediums for a 64...


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

Should be 27 inch draw not 28, I am not sure how to calculate the actual weight due to those limbs rated on a 17 inch riser. thanks in advance gents



bigredneck61088 said:


> I am interested in the Excel setup and planning on building one shortly. One question I have seen pop up is the draw weight with Tradtech limbs, due to the riser length. I want to pull between #47 and #53ish lbs, and want the 62-64 AMO length. My draw length is 28 roughly so what black max limbs to I need to order to achieve that weight. I know shorts for the 62... and mediums for a 64...


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

I like them I set both up for fishing, 21" risers and Black max shorts 55#


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

bigredneck61088 said:


> I am interested in the Excel setup and planning on building one shortly. One question I have seen pop up is the draw weight with Tradtech limbs, due to the riser length. I want to pull between #47 and #53ish lbs, and want the 62-64 AMO length. My draw length is 28 roughly so what black max limbs to I need to order to achieve that weight. I know shorts for the 62... and mediums for a 64...


The old BlackMax limbs run true to weight due to the limb pocket angles on the Excel, look for 50# limbs.

Rocky


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

rock74 said:


> The old BlackMax limbs run true to weight due to the limb pocket angles on the Excel, look for 50# limbs.
> 
> Rocky


Yep - can confirm that. If you put a short stab on it and stay 40# or less.... it's a very capable riser. You can go higher but I think that's the sweet spot for it.

FYI the 23" Hoyt Excel grip profile is different.. the actual plastic grip is the same, but the distance in front of the grip is greater than the 21" Excel. I liked the 21" Excel grip (medium sized hands) but some folks will like the bigger grip distance of the 23" Excel.

AND.... the new Hoyt Satori wooden grip should fit the Excel (as will other Hoyt Recurve grips and Jager grips.)


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

I had one and I thought it was a very good riser. In fact I shot my best instinctive shooting with mine. That said I now have the SF Forged riser and like it better than the Excel. It has several upgrades. The only thing it cost new $289 I think. I know how those budgets are so I would not have a problem with the Excel if you can't come up with a few more dollars.


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I know you've mentioned a budget, but for a hunting/ILF bow, Hoyt's new Satori would be the ticket. In fact, they've dropped their other hunting recurves, all in favor of this bow. Welcome, and good luck with whatever you decide to do. :wave3:


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I just put one together today. I went with the 21" riser and #40 medium Blackmax 2.0 limbs. I'll be shooting it tomorrow for the first time. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk spelling/grammar errors are likely to occur.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Looks like your limb bolts are out too far. The dovetail fitting may be fouled.


----------



## BigCnyn (Nov 5, 2008)

Rjack
I agree with Jim
Please tighten those limb bolts before shooting..
and see if the limbs will push in further


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I unstrung the bow, bottomed the limb bolts and backed them out 5 turns. The Hoyt manual states 6 turns max. 

When I bottomed the limb bolts, the limbs seated flat with zero binding. 

Thanks for looking out for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk spelling/grammar errors are likely to occur.


----------



## wolfsblood (Jul 19, 2016)

First thing I noticed too, those limbs bolts look like they are way too far out.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I rechecked everything this morning. The limbs are fully seated in the dovetail and against the tiller bolt. They are as far forward as possible. 
I was concerned at first and then I went to YouTube. I noticed several Excel risers in reviews that look like mine. The tiller bolts are coarse thread and 5 turns does place them out pretty far. 
I made the rookie mistake if going with #40 limbs and will be buying a set of #30's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk spelling/grammar errors are likely to occur.


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

Just get a set of SF Axiom limbs. They may be less expensive than several, but they give very good performance. And don't sell those 40# limbs. Keep those for later.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Excellent advice. Thanks everyone for looking out for my safety. I'll run by my local trad archery shop before shooting it. The owner is a great guy and he's going to take me in for some lessons. I've shot compounds for 34 yrs but traditional is a whole different ballgame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk spelling/grammar errors are likely to occur.


----------



## Lowtide (May 6, 2016)

rjack said:


> I just put one together today. I went with the 21" riser and #40 medium Blackmax 2.0 limbs. I'll be shooting it tomorrow for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet setup man!


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

I've had several Excels and my current 3-D is a 21" one in blackout. I bought it off the used market for $160, and they can probably be had cheaper.

It doesn't have a lot of bells and whistles, but it's a great basic riser for the money. There are tons of grips available for them (check out Jager grips), and I shoot off the shelf after building an epoxy putty bump and using a flat-headed screw as the side plate.


----------

